# help with a new bike



## pf330ci (Feb 28, 2010)

hey guys, I am new to the forum and I just picked up this bike and was wondering if anyone could help identifying the make and model? There is nothing on the bike to help.


----------



## ratina (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks Murray built, could be Sears or JC Higgins, I think only sears bikes had the rat trap springers but I'm no expert.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, made by Murray. If the serial# starts with MOD 502, it's a Sears/JCH bike. But it could also have been a Murray, Hiawatha, Firestone or other badged bike. -Adam


----------

